# Martha's prison every day collection!



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

By LISA MARSH (NY Post)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
June 13, 2002 -- 

Martha Stewart's ImClone trades are now being looked at by the New York Stock Exchange and the Securities and Exchange Commission, though of course she hasn't been charged with anything. 

But if somehow things don't work out for her, and Martha ended up behind bars, you can bet she would wind up in the most beautiful jail cell of all time. 

Some things from MarthaStewart.com she might find useful to cozy up the place: 

She could welcome visitors to her cell with her Haunting Doormat featuring a witch, perhaps of the kitchen variety. 

Since prison cells are drab, her bedding would have to be bright. She might choose from her "Everyday" linens. Kmart certainly needs the business and the Delft Blue Pima Cotton Bedding from her five-star collection could soothe her nerves. 

To avoid being homesick for her beach house, she might bring along the East Hampton Blanket. 

Walls need decorating, and Martha can be surrounded with memories of her beloved gardens with her Hydrangea Wreath (the Giant Gourd Wreath might overpower the room). Her Enamel Wall Clock might allow the domestic diva to count the minutes until her release. 

Bare-bulb lighting can be so harsh. The Lotus Lightbulb Shade would diffuse and soften it. 

Visitors looking to smuggle some sort of getaway tool to Martha might use her Caterpillar Cake Kit to bake a cake long enough to hide her 3-in-1 Maintenance Tool - screwdriver, file and wrench all in one.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

HAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHA 

Where do you find those things Kimmie?? :lol:


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Kimmie,that`s brilliant! 
I feel sorry for the person who may have to share a cell with her.
It would seem like a life sentence!!!
This business has been on CNN and NBC through cable networks here in the U.K. Don`t watch Fox as Rupert Murdoch owns that Leo.:chef:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I wouldn't wish that on anyone!!


----------

